# Where to get seedless orange tree.



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Where can I get a seedless orange tree and what type is best. Wanting something like the cutie oranges or mandarins. Do the satsuma's have seeds.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Satsuma are mostly seedless. Occasionally you find a seed. 

Houston area counties fruit trees sales by Master Gardeners and Urban Harvest are coming up in Jan and Feb. 

A quality Satsuma variety is Owari. My wife picked over 1000 satsuma from one Owari tree this year. It is 7' high with a 12x12' ft spread. 

In my opinion, Kishu is a better tasting variety than Clementines ( cuties). It is small, seedless, very easy to peel and excellent taste. They are very popular and hard to find. 

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Owari Satsuma is best and freeze tolerant to 19 degrees, Enchanted Gardens for about $40


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Try John Panzarella in Lake Jackson. He had a lot of different citrus species and knows / shares information about care, etc.

https://sites.google.com/site/johnpanza/

SSNJOHN


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I've got a Cara Cara orange tree that produces the best navel orange I've ever eaten. Unfortunately, the tree is small and only produced 12 oranges this year.

It's been doubling its production every year, so I'm hoping the next few years will be good.

My wife got it at a gardening association plant sale, but I'm gonna try to take some cuttings and see if I can get them to root.

One weird thing is the flesh is as pink as a grapefruit, but man they were good.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Hoos
That tree is grafted on a different root stock


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> Hoos
> That tree is grafted on a different root stock


I've heard that they graft em, does that mean I can't get a cutting to root? I'd love to have about 4-5 of these trees out back.

Maybe I can graft a cutting onto something else?

I'm a rookie around plants.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Grafted trees will provide fruit much sooner than trees that were started from seeds or cuttings. My first Orange tree was not grafted and it was about 6 years before is started producing and the new one that is grafted started producing in about three years.

My 19 year old navel Orange tree produced seedless fruit for about 6-7 years now we occasionally get one with seeds in it so I'm not sure how long other trees with provide 100% seedless fruit.

Where to buy- in about two months you can buy them at the nurseries, Lowes, Home Depot etc just make sure they are grafted.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Here's a great resource on growing citrus in the Houston area. This guy is in Lake Jackson, I think I'm going to pay him a visit this weekend.

From my reading it sounds like I could try to "root" a cutting off my navel orange, but the plant has a natural root system not well suited for Houston --- gets root rot easily. That's why they typically graft to a citrus rootstock (Trifoliota) that's resistant to root disease.

Here's a link, the guys name is John Panzarella --- anybody know him?

https://www.sites.google.com/site/johnpanza/


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

hoosierplugger said:


> Here's a link, the guys name is John Panzarella --- anybody know him?


I know him very well, for the past 20 years. I was at his house before Christmas.

He is extremely knowledgable about citrus and a very friendly guy.

--Believe what he says.

If you have a Cara Cara, graft it to trifoliata rootstock. However, why not try another variety?

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Ready. His website is great, I like how he ties in the historical perspectives (Republic of Texas Orange).

Think I'm gonna sign up for one of his grafting classes and see if I can get a few trees going in the backyard.

That Cara Cara was literally the best orange I've ever eaten. Large navel, easy to peel and sweet (I'm learning that has to do with the cold weather).


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Keep us filled in on his class

I have always wanted to take one too, but hunting and fishing gets in the way


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

hoosierplugger said:


> Here's a great resource on growing citrus in the Houston area. This guy is in Lake Jackson, I think I'm going to pay him a visit this weekend.
> 
> From my reading it sounds like I could try to "root" a cutting off my navel orange, but the plant has a natural root system not well suited for Houston --- gets root rot easily. That's why they typically graft to a citrus rootstock (Trifoliota) that's resistant to root disease.
> 
> ...


Great site and info. Thanks for the link.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I made the trip down to Lake Jackson and visited with Mr. Panzarella. Great guy. He had just finished a citrus tasting for a garden club so we were able to taste about 30 varieties of citrus. 

Some things I learned:

- kumquats are the one kind of citrus where you eat the whole fruit, skin and all. The skin's the sweetest part.

- some varieties of lemons get as large as cantaloupe

We bought a tree that produces Meyer lemons AND Persian limes both. We also picked up a Cara Cara orange tree.

Highly recommend making a visit.


----------



## CharlesRab (May 24, 2012)

SSNJOHN said:


> Try John Panzarella in Lake Jackson. He had a lot of different citrus species and knows / shares information about care, etc.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/johnpanza/
> 
> SSNJOHN


Thanks for the link. Picked up my Owari today. Got to try one while I was there and they where delicious.


----------

